# Fision Fertilzer Factory, Stanford le Hope, Essex June 2012



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 16, 2012)

Fisions Nitric Acid Plant

Hello there folks!!


This is a little blast from the past as its been covered here before a while ago. It was my third little visit to the site....most normal folks would have done it in one trip, but I like to go back to places if I can, after a year or so to see if they are still there or to see how the site has changed. Its small, there’s no personal stuff left behind to explore, all of the big machinery has long gone....so what’s left to see?? Well if you like the odd bit of strange looking industrial remains and it’s not too far to travel then this will fill the afternoon. 


It’s at the bottom of a live industrial estate but I’ve had no problems from the guys who have seen me wondering about, they know there’s nothing left of any value to rob. Just be careful of the large rectangular holes...you will end up 6ft below in a water filled basement, probably knocking yourself out on the pipes on the way down...it’s easy to do just follow these simple steps...look through your lens, frame a nice shot of the funky machinery, can’t fit it all in???...take a step back....but do look first, it nearly had me! 


A little history... 


In 1957 Royal Dutch Shell established a small nitrogen plant in Stanford le Hope, Essex. The complex story (and I do mean complex...I googled Fisions Fertilizer and the facts, figures, company names etc has sent me into meltdown, so will keep it simple) of the nitrogen and compound fertiliser industry actually began in the 19th Century when coprolite, which was dinosaur dung and rich in phosphate, was discovered on the Suffolk coast. 

A factory to process coprolite, using sulphuric acid to produce single super phosphate for use on the land to enhance crop growth was established by Edward Packard in 1850. He first operated at Snape, in Suffolk, while at the same time James Fison was shipping coprolite from the River Deben to a factory at Thetford, Norfolk, for processing. Both producers then built factories at Bramford, just outside Ipswich. 


In time, Fison and Packard combined operations, and were soon joined with another processor, Prentice, to operate as Fison Packard and Prentice, the origins of Fisons Ltd. By the end of the 19th Century this new company had taken over about 40 other original phosphate producers (including basic slag providers) across the UK and continued to do so into the 20th Century. 
After 1900 coprolite was no longer a viable source of phosphate and animal bones were shipped in from overseas to Ipswich to be processed. 
The Stanford le Hope factory closed down sometime during the early 1990’s.


Let’s have a look at what’s left of the small factory...









The factory is in 2 small parts...the concrete holding tanks and the machinery part









Nice view of the Thames estuary and the Corby Refinery (hope that survives)from the top of these concrete tanks










Inside with the strange machinery...they probably looked less bazaar before bits were removed










It would still be interesting to know what these things were...I have tried looking up but theres not much out there...and I haven’t bumped into any former employees which I often have around factories












































































Ladder into the flooded basement




































































Inside one of the concrete tanks































These shots taken up the top of the concrete bunkers were taken in march last year (it started to piss it down when i was there this time and im fed up with getting soaked this month so I didn’t bother leaving the shelter....as i just know someone will say there’s no leaves on them trees and they’re green in the other shots...ive learnt that some folks just love to point these things out










Water tower in the Squibbs demo yard









One of them thingys that look like the thingys usually seen at sewerage sites

















You can see it was a small factory when it was in use

Theres a planning app on the main gate so the site maybe redeveloped in near future


Thanks for lookin folks, i hope you liked having a little look at whats left behind...safe splorin everyone!


----------



## possessed (Jun 16, 2012)

That place looks alright, despite the graffiti and vandalism. What are the plans for the site?


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 17, 2012)

possessed said:


> That place looks alright, despite the graffiti and vandalism. What are the plans for the site?



the planning app isn't clear but it looks like some of the other parts of the industrial estate are closing down, not very old or interesting buildings, the demo firm seems to be the only live one at the mo...i think that the water tower maybe listed, a new road is on the cards but i don't think there are in a rush.


----------



## krela (Jun 17, 2012)

I really like that.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 17, 2012)

What a surreal place! All the graf makes it so colourful.


----------



## Cornelius555 (Jun 17, 2012)

The factory won't be there for much longer- the whole area has had compulsory purchase orders placed on them to make way for the new Thames Gateway Deep Water Port.

Shame, my brother and I spent a lot of our childhood down the sea way crabbing, exploring the Fison factory etc


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 17, 2012)

Excellent photography of an interesting splore, it does look a fun time there with some pretty interesting features. 




> ....as i just know someone will say there’s no leaves on them trees and they’re green in the other shots...ive learnt that some folks just love to point these things out



bored "folks"ers


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 18, 2012)

Cornelius555 said:


> The factory won't be there for much longer- the whole area has had compulsory purchase orders placed on them to make way for the new Thames Gateway Deep Water Port.
> 
> Shame, my brother and I spent a lot of our childhood down the sea way crabbing, exploring the Fison factory etc



Yeah shame, you get attatched to places with memories from wen your a kid... i saw all that development wen i went down to the corby site, i hope thats another one that doesn't disappear


----------

